

Conclusion of the Lenovo Superfish security nightmare. (Will be updated) - infectedio
https://infected.io/120/lenovos-superfish-security-nightmare

======
a3n
>Every banking site, shopping site etc. you’re visiting is man-in-the-middled

That sounds prosecutable. Call Carmen Ortiz.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carmen_Ortiz#Prosecution_of_Aa...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carmen_Ortiz#Prosecution_of_Aaron_Swartz)

